# Great Canon article on Eclipse Photography



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 15, 2017)

*Sometimes, Canon puts out a article that delves into techniques that are informative and pertain to many forum members. This is one of those. Some experienced solar photographers will find nothing new here, but for most of us, its a excellent article with lots of practical hints and how to information pertaining directly to Canon DSLR's.*


"Historically Speaking Since the earliest days of photography, scientists worked at making a successful image of the corona during a total solar eclipse. The first correctly exposed photograph of the corona during a total solar eclipse was made on July 28, 1851 by daguerreotypist Johann Berkowski at the Royal Prussian Observatory at Königsberg (now Kaliningrad, in Russia). The exposure was 84 seconds during maximum eclipse. Numerous attempts were made earlier, but Berkowski’s image was the first correctly exposed image.




A cropped and enhanced version of the original Berkowski daguerreotype of 1851 clearly shows that not only did Johann Berkowski correctly expose his 84 second daguerreotype, he was the first to document the solar flares, known as prominences, emanating from the sun's surface. This daguerreotype became the benchmark for later photographic attempts ... "



http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2017/solar-eclipse/photographic-exposure-solar-eclipse.shtml


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi Mt Spokane. 
Thanks for sharing this, despite not really being able to see the much apart from a very tiny partial eclipse from here in England I found this article very interesting. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 17, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mt Spokane.
> Thanks for sharing this, despite not really being able to see the much apart from a very tiny partial eclipse from here in England I found this article very interesting.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Come on over and visit, we can put you up. We live near Spokane, WA where there will be a pretty fair partial eclipse, but are driving south to Oregon where I've reserved a motel room for two days. I hope to have a good time, and maybe get good photos as well. This even has people traveling from all over the world, and a lot of them are converging on eastern Oregon. Its very dry in August, with a high probability of a clear sky.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi Mt Spokane. 
Tempting, very tempting, but (un?)fortunately we have commitments on every weekend through August which would prevent our attendance in America on a Monday, plus it would be a large part of our vacation budget for a short photo shoot! Yes I know rare opportunity etcetera etcetera, but... excuses, excuses! : 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mt Spokane.
> ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 17, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mt Spokane.
> Tempting, very tempting, but (un?)fortunately we have commitments on every weekend through August which would prevent our attendance in America on a Monday, plus it would be a large part of our vacation budget for a short photo shoot! Yes I know rare opportunity etcetera etcetera, but... excuses, excuses! :
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



I retired in 1998, and its my last chance for sure! Each year, I seem to stay closer to home. My Nephew is getting married, so I need to go to California around that times as well, not looking forward to traveling, I may just drive and see the sights along the way.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 17, 2017)

Mt Spokane,
You'll enjoy the drive, though a bit long.
Highway 101 and Highway 1 (if not destroyed by recent storms in CA) give you the most beautiful scenery of coastal western US. I'm sure you know that.
I went there twice since 2011, couldn't get enough, I'm partial to the Pacific NW, having gone to school in Corvallis. Took over 2000 shots along the way and drove 1200 miles from Seattle (flew there from VA) to Vancouver, and then down again to SF.
My most recent trip (late May) there was to attend the memorial service of my boss/mentor in OR. 2 days and not the best of mood for pleasure. Still, we went from Corvallis to Newport and then 101 back to Portland for the flight back. Really made me miss PNW-OR. Love to retire back to Corvallis, but wife says we know very few people back there now, plus major drawback of home cost. $3.75 million (!) for a house I like, 20 years ago, when median was $200,000 some 30 years ago. My friend then lived in one (not fancy) that was $18K.
Happy traveling, and hope you'll have a great shoot of the eclipse; I'll try to drive to KY to try my luck. Above all, have a great wedding!
-r





Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mt Spokane.
> ...


----------



## bholliman (Jun 17, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Sometimes, Canon puts out a article that delves into techniques that are informative and pertain to many forum members. This is one of those.


Thanks for sharing Mt Spokane! I enjoyed reading the article, Canon USA is putting out quite a bit of good material in preparation for the eclipse. 

This will be my first total solar eclipse so I'm trying to educate myself quickly. I have a solar filter on order and am planning to drive to southern Illinois with my teen aged son. Where we live will have a good partial eclipse (90%), but I want to experience and shoot totality. August clouds are much more of a concern here in the midwest than eastern Oregon, so we are praying for clear skys!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 17, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Mt Spokane,
> You'll enjoy the drive, though a bit long.
> Highway 101 and Highway 1 (if not destroyed by recent storms in CA) give you the most beautiful scenery of coastal western US. I'm sure you know that.
> I went there twice since 2011, couldn't get enough, I'm partial to the Pacific NW, having gone to school in Corvallis. Took over 2000 shots along the way and drove 1200 miles from Seattle (flew there from VA) to Vancouver, and then down again to SF.
> ...



I've lived in the PNW all my life, near the coast, in Seattle, and now Spokane. We did spend 3 years in Toronto on a business assignment.


My Wife's college room mate lives in Corvallis, she is now a retired professor.

Corvallis is close to the center of the path, as I recall. We thought about going to Corvallis for the eclipse, but weather and clouds are unpredictable.

Prices of housing are unpredictible. The value of our old homes in Seattle has gone out of sight, many times what we sold for in 1998. Our first house cost us $12,500 in 1967, our last one cost $230,000 in 1992. The last I saw, homes like it were in the millions.


----------



## docfrance (Jul 13, 2017)

thanks for posting! I'll be shooting near Casper WY with my 100-400 and filters.


----------



## cayenne (Jul 28, 2017)

bholliman said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes, Canon puts out a article that delves into techniques that are informative and pertain to many forum members. This is one of those.
> ...



I'm just now finding out about the eclipse...it will be about 80% down here in New Orleans....

Can you tell me where you got your solar filter and what type it is? I'm not sure what to look for, but I want to gear up and start practicing before the big day.

I'm about to read the link that started this thread now!!


cayenne


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 28, 2017)

cayenne said:


> bholliman said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



you might select a different filter for a partial eclipse than a total. When in the totality, you must quickly remove the filter to capture the image, so a screw-on filter would be a problem. I first bought a Marumi filter and then realized the issue.

I'd get a premade filter or purchase film and make your own.

There are several companies that sell basically the same thing. my suggestion is to first determine the size you need to fit your lens, then check prices and availability.

I purchased the 2nd one for my 100-400L at Orion, they have a good selection of various diameters.

http://www.telescope.com/Accessories/Telescope-Eyepiece-Filters/Orion-Full-Aperture-Glass-Telescope-Solar-Filters/pc/-1/c/3/sc/48/e/4.uts

Another very popular filter supplier is 1000 oaks

http://thousandoaksoptical.com/products/solar-filters/


Make your own using inexpensive film 

http://astrosolar.com/en/information/how-to/how-to-make-your-own-objective-solar-filter-for-your-camera-or-telescope/

And, B&H has a special page devoted to the solar eclipse.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 28, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography, thanks, interesting.

Jack


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Aug 11, 2017)

Is there any possibility of being able to take a photo that would actually show the features of the moon as it's in front of the sun during totality, or is there simply not enough light on the darkened side of the moon to be able to do this with any reasonable shutter speed, and/or would the brightness of the corona over-power any attempt at trying to photograph the moon?


----------



## LDS (Aug 11, 2017)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Is there any possibility of being able to take a photo that would actually show the features of the moon as it's in front of the sun during totality, or is there simply not enough light on the darkened side of the moon to be able to do this with any reasonable shutter speed, and/or would the brightness of the corona over-power any attempt at trying to photograph the moon?



The dark side of the Moon will be just lit by the light reflected by the Earth, just like the ash-light (or Earthshine) seen when there is only a tiny crescent. The corona will be much brighter.

Someone did it, i.e. http://www.skyandtelescope.com/online-gallery/earthshine-during-the-2008-total-solar-eclipse/


----------



## tpatana (Aug 17, 2017)

Mt Spokane, where you staying in Oregon? I'm driving east from Seattle with couple friends with RV, turn south at Yakima and camp at Madras. Hoping for clear skies


----------



## Talys (Aug 17, 2017)

Best of luck to you guys in Oregon. I hear there may be clouds that day


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 17, 2017)

tpatana said:


> Mt Spokane, where you staying in Oregon? I'm driving east from Seattle with couple friends with RV, turn south at Yakima and camp at Madras. Hoping for clear skies



I have a hotel in Pendleton and am planning to attempt to drive south in the AM. However, A friend living in the totality zone told us that gas stations are already running out, prices have jumped, it sounds like chaos is coming. Even some colleges and Universities are renting dorm rooms to take advantage of the extra cash.

The situation in Madras already sounds like a Zoo, I hope it does not get worse. http://www.oregonlive.com/eclipse/2017/08/eclipse_traffic_clogs_gas_stations_roads_central_oregon.html

In the worst case, I'll just stay in or near Pendleton. I'm bringing food and water, and will make sure to gas up in Walla Walla. I have 450 + mile range on a tank, but don'y like to drive more thasn 350 without filling up. I'm not going to carry gas inside my car, I'd stay home first.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi Mt Spokane. 
I just had a look at the Oregon live link, mayhem, hopefully the 30,000 people at the festival will not cause too much trouble, we have approx 60,000 come to our little island by car and foot ferry and descend on the capitol town, they have got the additional disruption from that fairly well controlled. 
As for the rest of you all heading there, be safe, considerate and have fun. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane, where you staying in Oregon? I'm driving east from Seattle with couple friends with RV, turn south at Yakima and camp at Madras. Hoping for clear skies
> ...


----------



## bholliman (Aug 18, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane, where you staying in Oregon? I'm driving east from Seattle with couple friends with RV, turn south at Yakima and camp at Madras. Hoping for clear skies
> ...



Wow, this is crazy. I hope you are able to get into the zone of totality and observe it OK.


----------

